

Dish in Talks to Merge with T-Mobile US - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-04/dish-said-to-be-in-talks-to-merge-with-t-mobile-wsj-reports

======
a3n
Please no. I like my T-Mobile.

